# CSL or Nanolex Si3D



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Which one would be better without anything top of it? Main properties to keep in mind:
Water sheeting, gloss, durability.

There is somewhere stated that CSL isn't sheeter or beader. Youtube doesn't reveals much regarding sheeting and beading properties without ExoV2 top of CSL.

What are main differences of these?


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I would go for Siramik SC 15 if i choose a coating

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

The HD version of Si3D is coming soon too


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Pittsy said:


> The HD version of Si3D is coming soon too


Only accredited detailers. I will coated it by myself.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

sm81 said:


> Only accredited detailers. I will coated it by myself.


That is very true, it does look epic though.... there might be a little review coming up soon


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Maybe I can get it from my friend...


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

CSL - reasonable beading (epic beading courtesy of Exo over the top) but very good sheeting when rinsing using open ended hose:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## Deadbeat111 (May 28, 2015)

Si3D. CSL alone lacks the hydrophobic "wow effect"


----------



## Deadbeat111 (May 28, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> The HD version of Si3D is coming soon too


Something like this


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Deadbeat111 said:


> Something like this


Yup, that's the one :lol:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Summit Detailing said:


> CSL - reasonable beading (epic beading courtesy of Exo over the top) but very good sheeting when rinsing using open ended hose:thumb:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Does wax bond top of it if that's my desire after a while?


----------



## BerkerCELIK (Jan 10, 2010)

I am waiting for 4K though!


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

BerkerCELIK said:


> I am waiting for 4K though!


Lol :lol:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Does wax bond top of it if that's my desire after a while?


Yes you can apply wax over CSL if you so wish:thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

What's Si3d HD???


----------



## Wolfstein (Jan 18, 2011)

Yellow Dave said:


> What's Si3d HD???


Si3D on steroids  Four times as much solids content than in Si3D. So with one layer of Si3D HD you, in theory, get four times as tough of a surface as with Si3D. In practice though, it should be closer to three times as tough as you always lose a little bit when buffed after application. Though sold only to Nanolex Approved Detailers.


----------



## BikerBob (May 7, 2011)

IMHO Gtechniq is more of a two part system as whether you go for CS, CSL or C1 you really need to top with Exo to get the full benefit and user experience.

Nanolex Si3D is okay and washes-up nicely but lacks stay clean ability in the same way that Gtechniq coatings without Exo do.

If it was me I'd probably go the Gtechniq route but make sure what ever coating I went for was Exo topped.

Regards Bob


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

BikerBob said:


> IMHO Gtechniq is more of a two part system as whether you go for CS, CSL or C1 you really need to top with Exo to get the full benefit and user experience.
> 
> *Nanolex Si3D is okay and washes-up nicley but lacks stay clean ability in the same way that Gtechniq coatings without Exo do.*
> 
> ...


Have you tested both?


----------



## BikerBob (May 7, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Have you tested both?


Indeed I have.......Gtechniq and Nanolex coatings professionally applied to two different vehicles. I am therefore speaking from experience.

Regards Bob


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

BikerBob said:


> Indeed I have.......Gtechniq and Nanolex coatings professionally applied to two different vehicles. I am therefore speaking from experience.
> 
> Regards Bob


I Have read that ExoV2 doesn't last if your product PH is more than 11. This could be problem to me. Some waterspot issues has been rumored also...


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

sm81 said:


> I Have read that ExoV2 doesn't last if your product PH is more than 11. This could be problem to me. Some waterspot issues has been rumored also...


Don't get the exo then. Stick with the Nanolex that you are used to....

I on the other hand am very impressed with CSL & ExoV2.


----------



## BikerBob (May 7, 2011)

sm81 said:


> I Have read that ExoV2 doesn't last if your product PH is more than 11. This could be problem to me. Some waterspot issues has been rumored also...


I use products like snow-foam for regular maintenance and usually stick with quality brands with sensible pH's.

As far as water-spotting goes I've never had an issue with rain water and my vehicles are always parked outside. I do live in a very hard-water area so avoid cleaning the car in very hot/sunny weather and normally after rinsing dry as I go. Any decent coating should provide reasonable water sheeting but topping with the likes of Exo give it an edge.

I also feel products like Exo assist in preventing dirt from adhering making the vehicle easier to clean and therefore better maintaining the base coating.

Regards Bob


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

nifreaky said:


> Don't get the exo then. Stick with the Nanolex that you are used to....
> 
> I on the other hand am very impressed with CSL & ExoV2.


Just eager to know if these rumours are true.


----------



## BikerBob (May 7, 2011)

Cleaned the Nanolex coated car today; it's not been touched for quite a few months and is a daily drive.

I think it confirms my preference for a Gtechniq coating topped with Exo for optimum performance.

Regards Bob


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

ive been a big fan of gtechniq C1+exov2 for many years. For me it does what it says on the tin. As my paint is soft it helps wash marring, it offers great dirt replency, tar doesn't stick to as much as when the car used to wear wax's. I don't bother with snow foams anymore as I can jetwash the car 85% clean before the 2bm. Water runs of it extremely quick which helps in drying. You need to think about which you know you can apply correctly, that's 90% of the battle.


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

How about Gyeon Mohs+/Durabead or Kamikaze's?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

BikerBob said:


> Cleaned the Nanolex coated car today; it's not been touched for quite a few months and is a daily drive.
> 
> I think it confirms my preference for a Gtechniq coating topped with Exo for optimum performance.
> 
> Regards Bob


Was it hard to wash?


----------



## BikerBob (May 7, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Was it hard to wash?


Not hard to wash considering I hadn't done it for so long however the water sheeting/beading was not that special once clean.

I recently bought some Purity-X to try and applied that at the end with a power-washer foam lance. It left a nice finish so I'll see how that goes.

Previously I'd used the Nanolex WashCoat to maintain the coating but felt it wasn't that economical or long lasting.

Regards Bob


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

In last tests Serum topped with Everglass topcoat showed good results.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Alasar said:


> In last tests Serum topped with Everglass topcoat showed good results.


What about Crystal serum light+exo?


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

sm81 said:


> What about Crystal serum light+exo?


weaker.

but there is alternative version - Serum+topcoat+exo. )


----------



## xtzc (Feb 13, 2016)

Pittsy said:


> That is very true, it does look epic though.... there might be a little review coming up soon


would love to see the review.
Is it the same application method as with the normal si3d? 
And I heard its not ment to be layered.
thanks


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Pittsy said:


> That is very true, it does look epic though.... there might be a little review coming up soon


When??


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I haven't used Gtechniq but was very impressed by Si3D. Application was reasonably easy and water behaviour on subsequent washes has been excellent. Hugely visible increase in gloss levels too.
For the price I think it's hard to beat and a product I'll be using more in future.



xtzc said:


> would love to see the review.
> Is it the same application method as with the normal si3d?
> And I heard its not ment to be layered.
> thanks


You can layer the original Si3D, you just need to do it within 15 minutes or so of the first coat being applied. Means you can't do the whole car in one go but you can get a nice little rhythm going of applying a first coat to one panel, then a second coat to another then buffing off etc.
Anything more than two coats is a waste though I believe.

Interested to see the review too.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

I can not believe that you was very impressed by acetone smell. Si3d smells terrible.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Smells but it works


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

sm81 said:


> Smells but it works


Other coatings works too without this smell. 

btw. si3d not work as need on soft black paints. 
product technologically weak.


----------



## Deadbeat111 (May 28, 2015)

Alasar said:


> btw. si3d not work as need on soft black paints.
> product technologically weak.


Could you elaborate, thanks.

Should you mean application method causing marring to the paint...well it can happen with CSL also, at least I've seen it happen...


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

I think what Alex said are about the solvent used in the coating and also it's application method.I also had used Si3D before,and on soft solid black FJ Cruiser.Cotton make up pad and suede caused the paint marred heavily,and there's no way to use it like the demo Mr.Florian had showed to us long time ago(keep playing it till almost fully flashed off).Foam are very grabby,so i used...mf applicator pad.And it works without left any marr on the paintwork.But the application method are also need some adjustment.I worked on small section and buff it off while it's still wet.If i left it to dry a little bit long,there's some patches that can't be buffed off.And only can be tackled down with reapplication...well Si3D are darkened the paintwork so much,that i doubt if there's any coatings out there can go head to head with it on that area


----------



## BerkerCELIK (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have applied CSL Black on my red 308 and result is very satisfying for me! I do not think you would be wrong with any of the coatings nowadays, you just need to pick one I suppose.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Beautiful finish


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

BerkerCELIK said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have applied CSL Black on my red 308 and result is very satisfying for me! I do not think you would be wrong with any of the coatings nowadays, you just need to pick one I suppose.


That looks magnificent!!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Pittsy said:


> That is very true, it does look epic though.... there might be a little review coming up soon


Have you made review already?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

BikerBob said:


> IMHO Gtechniq is more of a two part system as whether you go for CS, CSL or C1 you really need to top with Exo to get the full benefit and user experience.
> 
> Nanolex Si3D is okay and washes-up nicely but lacks stay clean ability in the same way that Gtechniq coatings without Exo do.
> 
> ...


Have a look what detailedimage Zach says about this...http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/initial-impressions-gtechniq-crystal-serum-light-csl/


----------

